
Inside the Booming Business of Adults Who Play with Toys on YouTube - pmcpinto
http://www.mentalfloss.com/article/89957/inside-booming-business-adults-who-play-toys-youtube
======
gjvc
Sounds like a symptom of the Peter Pan generation.

